# Chronic diarrhea after switching food



## George Hussar (Dec 24, 2019)

I got my standard poodle puppy about a week ago. She is 13 weeks old now. The breeder was feeding her purina puppy chow, and gave me a small amount to feed her before I get her her own food. I went to several pet stores, and couldnt find purina puppy chow, so I bought some purina pro plan focus at the suggestion of the pet store worker. Ever since then, she has been having diarrhea multiple times per day. I know it was wrong to switch her food abruptly, but I didn't think the reaction would be this bad. Could it be that she has addison's? Today she has pooped 7 times between 9 AM and 3 PM. Please please please, any advice will help. I feel very bad for her.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

poor puppy! no its not that she has addisons. it is that bad for puppies, esp for puppies with sensitive tummy. i would just give her a bland diet for now, rice porridge with some chicken breast as flavour till she recovers. i think you can get purina puppy chow from walmart? if your breeder is nearby, i'd buy some off them to tide you over. but personally until she is back to herself, i would just do the bland diet because dehydration is a big worry as well. good luck!


----------



## George Hussar (Dec 24, 2019)

asuk said:


> poor puppy! no its not that she has addisons. it is that bad for puppies, esp for puppies with sensitive tummy. i would just give her a bland diet for now, rice porridge with some chicken breast as flavour till she recovers. i think you can get purina puppy chow from walmart? if your breeder is nearby, i'd buy some off them to tide you over. but personally until she is back to herself, i would just do the bland diet because dehydration is a big worry as well. good luck!


thank you very much, im making the rice as we speak. as far as chicken, do you think using boiled chicken from chicken stock preparation would be suitable?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We had to quickly transition Peggy at 9 weeks, because she was vomiting the food the breeder sent home with us. I did a day or two with JUST gently boiled and then shredded white chicken breast meat, and then slowly began adding her new kibble to the chicken (Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy) over a few days, always feeding at least 3-4 small meals a day until she reached 6 months.

Puppies do poop a lot, but diarrhea is dangerous at that age. Please get medical help quickly if she shows any signs of dehydration.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

George Hussar said:


> thank you very much, im making the rice as we speak. as far as chicken, do you think using boiled chicken from chicken stock preparation would be suitable?


Depending on how long it was boiled, it might have little nutritional value left. Also cannot use any chicken that was cooked with onions.

Good luck! Not a fun Christmas Eve for your little one


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just get y ourself some white rice and either a boneless skinless chicken breast or ground meat (hamburger meat) and boil it. When all is cool, mix it together and feed it for the next 5 days. Once her stool has hardened up you can gradually add some kibble to it and reduce the meat amount, then the rice and eventually be back on the kibble.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lean ground turkey is also a good option. The key is lean. Fat is hard on an upset belly.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

I just boil the chicken and then cook the rice in the chicken broth. It won't lose any nutritional value.


----------

